# my dogs keep getting sick?



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

my dogs keep havin diarrhea...ive brought them to the vet but they really didnt do nething all they did was say "oh yea their tummies are makin some noise" and gave them pills in case they a infection?... its been sometime since they've been off their meds and i still catch them havin problems. i figured it was their diets so i made sure they only got fed dog food... didnt help... ive gave them rice, chicken, cheese... ( i heard it helps)... but then i thought of how i catch them eatin lizards and frogs could that be the reason?
(lizards are very very common in fl there like ants there everywhere lol)


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I don't know how long did you try the chicken and rice diet. Did you notice any improvements? I have heard that if you give your dog canned pumpkin it is good to settle their stomachs have never tried it so I'm not sure if it will work.


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

ill try that thanks


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

> (lizards are very very common in fl there like ants there everywhere lol)


LMAO yeah, tell me about it. They're laying eggs in my bathroom.

I would cut the cheese out. Try a simple, bland diet of chicken & rice for more less than 24 hours; the canned pumpkin can also be used. You can also give them a squirt of Pepto Bismol every few hours.

The lizards never caused my dogs to get sick, but the frogs & toads could be a concern. I know a friend of mine almost lost her dog to a cane toad, after the dog ate it.


----------



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

Several species of giant toads are a serious threat to pets. The Colorado River Toad, found in Southwestern states from Arizona to Southern California, and the Giant Brown Toad (also known as Marine Toads, Cane Toads or Bufo Toads) found in South Texas and Florida, are the two most common poisonous toads in the U.S. There are also a large number of Bufo Toads in Hawaii. These giant toads can grow to be 4" to about 9" long and to weigh more than 2 pounds.

Unlike other toads who only eat live, moving insects, giant toads will climb into outdoor food bowls and eat dog food. This leads to toad catching and canine poisoning. There have even been rare cases where giant toads have just sat on the rim of a dog’s water dish and left enough toxin to make the dog sick.

Drooling, head shaking, pawing at the mouth, crying, and attempting to vomit are some symptoms that a pet has had contact with these toads. Symptoms of toad poisoning in dogs can include heavy drooling, head-shaking, vomiting, diarrhea, bright red gums, weakness, loss of coordination, fever, irregular heartbeat, difficult breathing, tightly clamped jaws, convulsions, and even death.

Veterinary treatment, among other measures, might include an EKG to detect an abnormal heart rhythm and, if present, cardiac medication to combat it.; medication to reduce fever, medication to control seizures and IV fluids.

If you live in an area where giant toads can be found, there are some things you can do to protect your dog from a tragic encounter with them. 


Toads are nocturnal animals. Turn on outdoor lights and don't allow your dog outside alone after dark. 
Toads are also seen more often in wet weather. When it is raining, any time of day, always accompany your dog outside, and be extra watchful. 
Inspect areas around plants and shrubs and carefully check your yard for toads before taking your dog outside during early morning hours. 
If your dog has had contact with a giant toad, place a hose along the inside of the dog's mouth, point the dog's head downward so the water won't be swallowed and flush it's mouth with water to remove all trace of the poison. While flushing, rub the gums and rub the inside of it's mouth. Continue until the gums and the inside of the mouth no longer feel slimy, then call your Vet. 
If you suspect toad poisoning in your dog, get prompt veterinary treatment.


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

mmm thanks i never thought frogs would be so dangerous.... thanks ill keep them away. my puppy loves to play with them... thanks


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

MY MIKADO said:


> I don't know how long did you try the chicken and rice diet. Did you notice any improvements? I have heard that if you give your dog canned pumpkin it is good to settle their stomachs have never tried it so I'm not sure if it will work.


that's exactly what i was going to say lol i third the pumpkin.


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

ill have to try to pumkin thing....


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

blondie03044 said:


> mmm thanks *i never thought frogs would be so dangerous....* thanks ill keep them away. my puppy loves to play with them... thanks


Yeah, who would have thunk it? :hammer:


----------

